# 20 Jahre pcgames.de - Rückblick auf die Anfänge von PC Games im Netz



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *20 Jahre pcgames.de - Rückblick auf die Anfänge von PC Games im Netz* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 20 Jahre pcgames.de - Rückblick auf die Anfänge von PC Games im Netz


----------



## Bast3l (20. Juli 2016)

Pixelig, ewige Ladzeiten - aber ein grandioses Erlebnis! So manche User von heute würde nach etwa 1 Sekunden die Website wieder verlassen...".

Fehlt ne 0 oder? Ansonsten interessanter Rückblick - im Bereich der Technik ist der Fortschritt in so einem Zeitraum beträchtlich


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juli 2016)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Fehlt ne 0 oder?



Nein, das "n" war zu viel.


----------



## Kartamus (20. Juli 2016)

> ...Der letzte große Relaunch erfolgte im Jahre 2014. Das zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits rund sechs Jahre alte Design wurde durch eine völlig neue und moderne Aufmachung im "Responsive Design"...



Modernes Design vielleicht, aber nie und nimmer ist das ein responsives Design. Ich sehe nirgendwo eine Anpassung an die Auflösung und auf einem Smartphone wird man sogar noch nach der "mobilen" Ansicht gefragt.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2016)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Modernes Design vielleicht, aber nie und nimmer ist das ein responsives Design. Ich sehe nirgendwo eine Anpassung an die Auflösung und auf einem Smartphone wird man sogar noch nach der "mobilen" Ansicht gefragt.


Die Responsive-Anpassung haben wir mit der Zeit rückgängig gemacht - u.a. durch diverse Artikeldarstellungstypen, die damit kollidierten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juli 2016)

Achja, die gute, alte Zeit^^ Da vermisse ich viele. Besonders im Moderatoren-Bereich. Achzo, klausbyte, SirDregan, LordAragorn, Blasius - sind alle mehr oder weniger von der Bildfläche verschwunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fotos hier sind von 2003, von einem Usertreffen in Nürnberg. Auf den Bildern sieht man Blasius, Marc Polatschek (MPO), Markus Wollny, Justin Stolzenberg, Tom Borovskis.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. Juli 2016)

Woher habt Ihr denn die Bilder? In weiser Voraussicht ein paar Screenshots gemacht und archiviert?

Von meiner ersten Website aus dem Jahre 1997 ist genau nichts erhalten geblieben. Die war immerhin mit etwas Content und, sehr modern für damals, ganz ohne Urlaubsfotos!  Wer denkt denn schon daran, den Kram für die Zukunft zu retten ...


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Achja, die gute, alte Zeit^^ Da vermisse ich viele. Besonders im Moderatoren-Bereich. Achzo, klausbyte, SirDregan, LordAragorn, Blasius - sind alle mehr oder weniger von der Bildfläche verschwunden.



Hui, da sind ja Namen darunter, die einem noch sehr präsent sind.
Wo die alle geblieben sind?


----------



## NRG (20. Juli 2016)

Und irgendein Schlauberger hat mir meinen Nick hier weggeschnappt, als ich mal ein paar Jahre nicht reingeschaut habe. Mist!


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2016)

n000g schrieb:


> Und irgendein Schlauberger hat mir meinen Nick hier weggeschnappt, als ich mal ein paar Jahre nicht reingeschaut habe. Mist!



Wie geht dann das?
Hab meinen Nick seit 199* hier.
Wenn man ihn nicht löschen lässt, dann bleibt der doch auch.
Oder gabs 2001 eine grosse "Säuberungsaktion"?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juli 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Woher habt Ihr denn die Bilder? In weiser Voraussicht ein paar Screenshots gemacht und archiviert?



Mit Archivierung ist es hier leider nicht sehr weit her. Zumindest nicht was die Webseite angeht.
Vieles der letzten 20 Jahre ist im Nirvana des Internets verschwunden.
Aber zum Glück wird alles was für die Print-Hefte entsteht akribisch aufbewahrt.
Bevor es einen Server für sowas hier im Haus gab, wurde jede Ausgabe auf CD-RWs gespeichert.
Zum Start von pcgames.de gab es natürlich auch einen entsprechenden Artikel im Heft.
Es war zwar eine Herausforderung 20 Jahre alte gebrannte CDs irgendwo noch zum laufen zu bekommen, aber so sind wir an die Bilder der ersten Webseite gekommen.
Das Bild der 2000er-Version hab ich auch nur durch Zufall beim durchforsten alter Hefte entdeckt.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oder gabs 2001 eine grosse "Säuberungsaktion"?


Jup - 0-Stand.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jup - 0-Stand.



Wurden da nicht User übernommen *gübel"
Gibt ja ein paar, mit dem Registrierdatum 22.3.2001
Haben die sich alle am gleichen Tag wieder neu registriert?
Waren das solche Freaks?

Und was ist mit Deinem Registrierdatum?


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wurden da nicht User übernommen *gübel"
> Gibt ja ein paar, mit dem Registrierdatum 22.3.2001
> Haben die sich alle am gleichen Tag wieder neu registriert?
> Waren das solche Freaks?
> ...



Bis zu dem Tag gab es kein Feld für ein Registrierungsdatum im damaligen System ;D

Mein Datum habe ich ... nachgetragen *hust*


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Von meiner ersten Website aus dem Jahre 1997 ist genau nichts erhalten geblieben.


Da bin ich bei meiner ganz froh darüber ;D


----------



## Vordack (20. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei meiner ganz froh darüber ;D



Toll, meine erste Webseite KANN ich nicht löschen da sie auf nem Arcor Account (und Webspace) einer Ex von mir läuft zu der ich keinen Kontakt mehr habe  Die Seite wird wohl existieren bis ihr Account gekündigt wird.


----------



## Fedder (20. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wurden da nicht User übernommen *gübel"
> Gibt ja ein paar, mit dem Registrierdatum 22.3.2001
> Haben die sich alle am gleichen Tag wieder neu registriert?
> Waren das solche Freaks?
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Toll, meine erste Webseite KANN ich nicht löschen da sie auf nem Arcor Account (und Webspace) einer Ex von mir läuft zu der ich keinen Kontakt mehr habe  Die Seite wird wohl existieren bis ihr Account gekündigt wird.



link?


----------



## Vordack (20. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> link?



hätteste wohl gern


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> hätteste wohl gern


ja. 
sonst würd ich doch nicht fragen.


----------



## Vordack (20. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja.
> sonst würd ich doch nicht fragen.



Sie haben Post


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juli 2016)

So, mal kurz ins private Archiv geschlendert....die 4/96 mit Wing Commander 4 ist noch da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> klausbyte



bis vor ein paar Jahren war der ja noch mit seiner Welle (~) im Chat quasi dauerpräsent


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2016)

Es gibt nen Chat???


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

War eine schöne Zeit, aber man darf nicht vergessen es war auch eine andere (Gamer)Zeit. So einiges hätte ich gerne wieder was jetzt nur noch Mega Nervt, nicht nur hier auch auf anderen Sites.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Chat???



ay, allerdings offiziell fast verschollen (gibt nichtmal mehr einen direkten Button dorthin, soweit ich weiß 

Chat - PCGames.de

erwarte aber nicht viel  meines letzten Standes nach ist er so gut wie ausgestorben


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ay, allerdings offiziell fast verschollen (gibt nichtmal mehr einen direkten Button dorthin, soweit ich weiß
> 
> Chat - PCGames.de
> 
> erwarte aber nicht viel  meines letzten Standes nach ist er so gut wie ausgestorben



Ja, "Ich gehe da nicht rein, weil da niemand ist". Jeder denkt so, also kommt keiner. Irgendwer muss ja mal den Anfang machen ^^


----------



## NRG (20. Juli 2016)

Ohhh, korrigierst du meins bitte auf den 12.9.1997? ;-D
Vielleicht war's auch schon der 11te. Schwer nachzuvollziehen. Die T-Online-Auftragsbestätigung ist vom 10ten, und die war theoretisch 1-2 Tage in der Post, und mich hier zu registrieren war wohl genau das zweite, das ich tat.
Das erste war die Website der Harald Schmidt Show aufzurufen, weil die immer so schön die URL vorgelesen haben, im Fernsehen. Good times!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, das einige alten Haudegen weg sind, das ist sehr schade. Man wird eben auch älter und der ein oder andere hat dann eine Frau und Kinder, ist beruflich eingespannt und zieht sich dann immer mehr zurück, bis er irgendwann gar nicht mehr kommt. Das ist sehr schade.

Ich persönlich hab schon immer eine "besondere Beziehung" zur PC Games. Bin Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe und seit gut 16 Jahren treib ich mich hier auf der Seite herum. Erst nur als stummer Leser und dann 2002 angemeldet. Und es ist heute auch noch so, wenn ich ins Internet gehe, dann guck ich zuerst was es Neues hier gibt. Das gehört einfach schon zur Tradition für mich 

Und im Chat bin ich auch noch jeden Abend.



ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, "Ich gehe da nicht rein, weil da niemand ist". Jeder denkt so, also kommt keiner. Irgendwer muss ja mal den Anfang machen ^^



Ich fände es sehr schön, wenn man den Chat auch wieder hier im Menü auf der Seite einfügen würde. Den findet man ja nur noch über den Direktlink oder wenn jemand googelt.
Da wissen viele gar nicht, dass es einen Chat gibt. Neulich war auch mal jemand im Chat der sagte, dass er ihn nur über Google gefunden hat.


----------



## Batze (21. Juli 2016)

Jo bissel mehr Werbung für den Chat und es könnte sich auch da mal wieder was tuen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> ... und zieht sich dann immer mehr zurück, bis er irgendwann gar nicht mehr kommt. Das ist sehr schade.



Hmm, ja das wird untenrum immer mehr zu einem großen Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

ROOOFL* Viagra für den Chat.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß noch, wie man damals sauer war, weil ein Download nur mit 1/10 des möglichen Internetspeeds möglich war, weil man ja pro Minute fürs Internet zahlen musste - und zwar nicht zu knapp ^^  und 1/10 des damaligen Max-Speeds wäre heutzutage ein Grund, dem Provider die Bude abzufackeln...  


Thema Chat: ich war noch nie einer, der gerne chattet... auch nicht damals, als es noch "neu" war und Chats vor Usern nur so überquellten ^^


----------

